# lap app w/omentectomy



## mhester (Mar 23, 2009)

Our surgeon has performed a lap append with partial omentectomy.  He is using 44970 for lap app and 49329-52 for partial omentectomy.  Is this correct? What about 49255?  Thanks!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 23, 2009)

*Can you post the op note*

I think you'll get a more accurate response if you post the op note. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Hopp (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't think you can bill for the omentectomy as that is a 
separate procedure. 
Deb,CPC


----------

